# no power



## bc947 (Dec 9, 2010)

rca projection tv turns on then shuts off was told to check breakers and fuses but not sure where their at?:upset:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It could be an issue of dust as well. If it is overheating, it will shut down.


----------

